# ProVent Trap Guard is it code compliant in GA?



## glennac (Jan 25, 2018)

According to the GA Amendment to the IPC 2012 it appears to be compliant. The Amendment 1002.4 says "...Where a trap seal is subject to loss by evaporation, the trap seal shall be protected by a trap seal primer *or other approved method..."*. 

This is not crystal clear but it appears to be good. Let me know if anyone has an answer to this. Thank you very much


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/old-ac-plumbing-enigneer-79210/#post1141186
We’ve already welcomed him in, yourself included.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry I missed that !


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

i just took a GA PHCC code class. they told me that these are legal. i hope they are right because we plan to use them on a new project.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

glennac said:


> According to the GA Amendment to the IPC 2012 it appears to be compliant. The Amendment 1002.4 says "...Where a trap seal is subject to loss by evaporation, the trap seal shall be protected by a trap seal primer *or other approved method..."*.
> 
> This is not crystal clear but it appears to be good. Let me know if anyone has an answer to this. Thank you very much


I'm on the otherside of Atlanta from Dacula and have only used this on 1 new construction job. One of my plumbers unbelievably forgot a floor drain ptrap and owner and city inspector approved this.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I won't trust on those.....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

So you get paid to replace them every few years.................


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

They are legal in Ga. However if the provent system is not disclosed to a service plumber in the event of back-up the provent may be damaged while using a machine. Many are considering trying to remove the system due to the complications they present. I personally would like them made illegal so you have a chance of by looking at the footprint of a building you know where the plumbing is. Even with asking building engineers the right questions ethey dont know unless blueprints are still available .It's a risk.


----------

